# New Baby Tiels



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheech and Chong Proud Parents








Candling the eggs








our 4 eggs








Baby Eve born on Christmas Eve day pic taken few hours after hatching








Eve and Biggie shortly after Biggie hatched

Hope you enjoy our baby pictures!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Great pictures! How excitting


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww how sweet little golden Christmas stars 
good looking parents too...
i like the names


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! They are adorable!!! Congrats.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

How cute are those babies, you must be so proud  thanks for sharing the pic's with us


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG They're so tiny! ^o^ But then they'd have to be if they could fit in those eggs.


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on the chicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

COngratulations!!

That must be incredible to watch. How are the parents? DO they get over-protective?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow they are so cute  I wonder what they will look like when they get all their feathers?


----------



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

I will update the pictures as often as possible. We take new pictures every day  We are so in love! The Parents are really good they let us pick them up and go in the nest box whenever we want. They do get a little over protective when we first open the box. They try to feed the babies while they are in our hands, its so cute. I think I need to take a week off work just to watch them grow lol. I will keep everyone updated of babies progress. You guys are going to get sick of me!! LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh believe me we won't get sick of you  we love hearing about babies and seeing pictures on here  good to hear everything is going good with the babies, looking forward to updates and pic's


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Chicks...be happy.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

congrats on the chicks when you see them on someones hands it really shows how small they are there so cute!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

We could never get sick of you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

PaulaLPN said:


> You guys are going to get sick of me!! LOL


Never...belive me we love hearing about 'tiels! 

Sorry about the little bub...


----------

